# Power LED of my linksys ADSL2MUE modem



## sailor_ (May 15, 2005)

my power LED always displays red light.It should display green light when the DSL modem is activated.I used the modem 3 weeks without any problem.but when I switch on my linksys adsl modem,power LED keeps displaying red light but USB,and DSL indicators display green.only power LED indicates red light.
I have an assistance.what should I do ?
thanks..


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

try resetting it


----------



## sailor_ (May 15, 2005)

*reset*

I reset it from the back of the modem but it did not function.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

turn the power off and back on again
check the settings are correct,does it have a modem setup page
http://www.practicallynetworked.com/support/linksys_router_help.htm


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

What's the power light on, the modem, or some other piece of equipment? How about specific makes/models of the equipment in question, as well as the version and patch level of Windows in use. Tell us what you have...


----------



## sailor_ (May 15, 2005)

my modem is Linksys ADSL2 MUE-EU and my operating system is Windows Xp Pro.


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

This is a Linksys European market device. You need to look on the Linksys Internation support page for info.

http://www.linksys.com/international/product.asp?coid=6&ipid=604

Look in the manual for a description on the LED functions and/or check the Linksys web site for more info.

I had really slow response from the site, maybe because I am located stateside and the manual was 110 pages in multiple languages?

The manual indicated that Power LED was green (nothing about RED), however, maybe Linksys changed it and installed a RED LED?? Maybe the manual is not correct. Suggest an e-mail message to Linksys International tech support.

JamesO


----------



## AlexRat (Dec 29, 2004)

I've just purchased this ADSL 'modem' (for the UK).

When I turn it on a red light shows, which I assume is while it starts up... and then after maybe 30 - 60 seconds it turns yellow.

However... I've had my OWN problems with it. lol (Will link to thread once I've made it)


----------



## Kam2005 (May 30, 2005)

I bought the same modem and after three days of using it the same problem happened. I emailed Linksys and the said to try a Hard Reset and if that didn't work then return it as it is a defective unit. 

Naturally the reset didn't work so after much arguing I got a replacement. After using the replacement for a week the same thing happened to this one after turning on the modem!!!! Are you not supposed to ever restart these things after turning them on?

Some technical info in case anyone can help. Its connected by USB and on Win XP. The worst thing is that the USB LED, DSL LED and sometimes even Internet LED turn green but the power LED always stays red. You can't access the modem setup page from 192.168.1.1 or 192.168.1.50. Tried different power outlets, that didn't work either. 

Would appreciate any help from anyone as I don't think I can return the modem this time.
Thanks


----------

